# Sac Metro Fire Department



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2014)

They are hiring.

http://agency.governmentjobs.com/smfd/default.cfm

Anybody know anything about 'em? I couldn't find much online.


----------



## stemi (Jun 30, 2014)

All I know is that they run most of 911 up in Sacramento. If I'm not mistaken, other private companies pick up whatever SMFD can't.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 30, 2014)

Metro fire is hiring single role Paramedics and EMT's. The EMS system here is basically 100% fire-based. AMR used to be a bigger player, but they have been relegated to a very small role. Four agencies basically run all the 911 EMS out here... Metro Fire, Sac City Fire, Cosumnes Fire, and Folsom Fire. All of the private ambulance companies that do ALS also do backup 911. That call volume is pretty low though. 

I believe the shifts are basically 48 on 96 off (2 on 4 off) but I'm not sure about the single role EMS crews as they're much newer to the system. It's very easy to figure out which crews are FF/EMS and which ones are just EMS... the FF/EMS crews use either a Type 1 or a Type 3 ambulance. The Single Role crews use Type 2's, Sprinter-based ambulances.


----------



## Angel (Jun 30, 2014)

shifts for single role are 12s, 3 on 3 off.  to apply and make it as an EMT you have to score very high on the test they administer and historically theyve hired more medics than emts (for obvious reasons).


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Jul 25, 2014)

did anyone get a test date? i got a for aug 12th, waiting for another email for more details


----------



## Angel (Jul 25, 2014)

i did...for medic..curious if emts got the same date


----------



## kthealy (Jul 28, 2014)

My EMT test date is the 12th as well


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have an EMT test date with Sac Metro Fire on the 12th of August as well. Definitely studying as much as I can for this exam.


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Aug 10, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I have an EMT test date with Sac Metro Fire on the 12th of August as well. Definitely studying as much as I can for this exam.



according to the email i got, the test consist of math, reading, writing and map right? no emt base questions?


----------

